# topsheet cracks



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What kind of board is this? Foot long top sheet cracks after a few weeks?! Jeez...

You haven't hit anything? Really hard and often?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I assume you are riding the T9 that's in your signature? Either way I would return it the place you bought it from or contact the manufacture, that is not right. Next I would choose a different brand.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If it's a clear coated topsheet this is pretty normal especially on Burtons, with T9 though there shouldn't be a clear coat like that and it sounds more like a pressure stress crack that shouldn't be there. Take it back to the shop you got it from and see what they say. Without pics it's kind of stabbing in the dark to figure things out.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If it's a clear coated topsheet this is pretty normal especially on Burtons, with T9 though there shouldn't be a clear coat like that and it sounds more like a pressure stress crack that shouldn't be there. Take it back to the shop you got it from and see what they say. Without pics it's kind of stabbing in the dark to figure things out.


ya sorry i dont have any pics... maybe its cuz its a last year technine but it does have a clear topsheet. Just incase i cant return it, what should i do? epoxy it?


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If it's a clear coated topsheet this is pretty normal especially on Burtons, with T9 though there shouldn't be a clear coat like that and it sounds more like a pressure stress crack that shouldn't be there. Take it back to the shop you got it from and see what they say. Without pics it's kind of stabbing in the dark to figure things out.


I've had boards with clear coat tops and never had any cracking, then again I don't ride Burton.:dunno:


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

mrjimyjohn said:


> ya sorry i dont have any pics... maybe its cuz its a last year technine but it does have a clear topsheet. Just incase i cant return it, what should i do? epoxy it?


Buy another board, I don't think you fix something like that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> I've had boards with clear coat tops and never had any cracking, then again I don't ride Burton.:dunno:



My Arbor Element already has two small topsheet cracks after 7 days. I smacked a rock pretty hard though.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> My Arbor Element already has two small topsheet cracks after 7 days. I smacked a rock pretty hard though.


How does that happen? Do you mean hit the edge on a rock and then the top sheet cracked from point of impact towards the center? I don't understand how a board can crack from the bindings out towards the edge.


----------



## sixteen12 (Dec 21, 2010)

Take it back to the shop for sure. Last time I cracked a topsheet that fast (06 Atomic Alibi) they sent me a new one right away. If there is no impact damage its something wrong with the manufacturing.

Cracked topsheets end up leading to delams and all sorts of problems.


----------

